# Bes



## Ajm200 (2 May 2022)

Good afternoon.

Lookimg for advice please.  

Which beginner friendly pond plants are going to grow quickly in a shallow pond without overwhelming it?  I will also plant pond baskets in the top of the filter.   Hoping there are some evergreen plants other than ivy that are happy to have wet roots.

I’ve managed to pick up a second hand small preformed pond liner so our poor old goldfish fish can have a better home after spending a couple of months in our rainwater barrel. (The poor thing was given to
our children   I was reluctant to double the size the indoor tank again so he was evicted to a 300l waterbutt while we sourced a pond)

The liner is 230l and I’m going to use to with a 50l or 80l bin diy filter and 1200l/hr pump..  the pump with be surrounded by filter sponges in a submerged basket.  Thinking of using hydraleca as media.  Did
think about using plastic pot scrubbers but they are hard to find and not environmentally friendly 

The plan is to source a second larger liner when I can  and connect the two with a stream.  The smaller pond will be heavily planted and the larger will be for fish. 

Thanks in advance


----------

